# Ice! Ice ! Ice!



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

We Are Starting To Get A Nice Layer Of Ice . Oscar Said He Was Out Walking On It (carefully), And Checking It Out. He Said In Some Spots It Is 1 Inch +. And It Looks As Though It Is All The Way Across The Lake.
It's Only 18 Degrees So, Withing 2-3 Days It Should Be Fishable. I'll Try To Go Out And Get Some Pictures And Post Them ( If My Camera Works) See Ya In A Few Days!!!!!!! Linda

But Always Use Your Own Judgement-- And *be Careful.*


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

WHHHHHOOOOO! Cant wait to hit skeeter.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the report linda!!!!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hope it dont snow to bad! Looks like most is going SOUTH! See what the lake affect does. Hope it holds!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Linda!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't know about 2-3 days though. I went back to Punderson today. I drilled a couple of holes. there is still only a little over an inch there. I did drill in a different area though. The one yesterday was not as far from the docks.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

SWEET next weekend should be a lock I hope. Keep us up to date linda Thanks


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

If we get it we should meet at her place next weekend? Ill be on the South end if its right. North end is pretty shallow and would be froze first as any other bay. Bet there is 2-3in in the marina. Would like to put a few faces to the name. Good for Linda too!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks for the report linda!!! team ogf will be invading you SOOOOON!!!


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

I plan on being up there Sunday if the ice cooperates


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

What time we leaving brian? We can take my AT&T mobile?


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

We need more reports! Ladue is completly iced over. I can only guess that Skeeter is also. My take is Skeeter will be developing good ice fast. It is allways much colder out that way. I will need over 3" to head out and will not push it. With that said, I will be fishing somewhere this weekend, but maybe not Skeeter. Please keep those reports coming!

Budster


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I dont think we will get out this weekend either. At least on skeeter. I am going to hit one of the smaller lakes in my area. But who knows its expose to get down to 10 degrees on thursday night.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I might head up if we dont hear from Linda. If I cant drill there Ill be headed to WB. Have to wait an see. Gettin antsy!!!!!!!!!!!! :B


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Was up to Mosquito this past Saturday and found a lot of open water. There is no chance this lake will be ice fished on the south end this weekend. There was a little ice in the bays at the state park but you still could have easily launched a boat.


----------



## No Slack (Aug 2, 2006)

Was up to Mosquito this morning and the lake is completely ice covered. Down by the #305 boat launch I seen where someone drilled a couple of holes near shore. I got out of the truck and checked the holes out. The ice was 2" thick.
With the cold wind that was blowing accross the lake all day and the cold temps the rest of the week we should be able to fish this week-end.


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice report! Two more and with Jig and eveyone else.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

That comes as quite the surprise...but thanks for the report No SLack..sounds like some plans might have to be re-thought for the weekend. I'm quessing Shenango would be fishable as well


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

My thermometer read 8 degrees F Saturday night on my way through Montville. I'll bet there were similar temps farther east at Mosquito; that's good ice makin' weather. Lake Roaming Rock in Ashtabula was ice covered Sunday, at least as far as I could see from Rt 6.


----------

